# ugyanaz a könyv



## NagyKiss

In the dictionary, against the word "ugyanaz" there's an example - "ugyanaz *a* könyv".

I always thought that an article should be put first - "*az* ugyanaz könyv". Or does it depend on the context?

1. Az ugyanaz könyvet megolvastam. (I read the same book.)

2. Melyik az a könyv? Ugyanaz a könyv.


----------



## Olivier0

"Ugyanaz a(z)" is the correct form, on the model of "az a(z)" = that (demonstrative).
Notice that both parts take the same suffixes, as if they were separate and put one after the other:
- abban a könyvben "in that book", literally "in that, in the book",
- ugyanabban a könyvben "in the same book", literally "in the same, in the book".
This would often be said in a shorter way: "egy könyvben", literally "in one book".
-- Olivier


----------



## NagyKiss

You probably misunderstood me. I did not use any demonstratives in those sentences I used an article "a" = "the".
I know that ez-az take the same suffixes as the noun)) 
My question was about the word order.


----------



## MSZ

You probably misunderstood the answer . 

The point was that "ugyanez/ugyanaz" is used in a way similar to ('on the model of') the demonstratives "ez/az" ('this/that'). 

While you did not (knowingly) use any demonstratives, it turns out that in a way, you did: although "ugyanez" is one word, it really behaves as if it were two, the demonstrative "ez" being its second part. Notice that "ugyanez/ugyanaz" come as a pair, just like "ez/az". You could think of "ugyan" as the part meaning "same as" and "ez/az" as just the demonstrative. (Hungarian also has "ugyanitt/ugyanott" meaning "the same place (as here/there)" and "ugyanígy/ugyanúgy" = "the same way/manner (as this/that way)". In not-quite-English: "_the-same-as-this_ book" ... )

Now, in Hungarian, the demonstratives "ez/az" are used with an article: "ez *a* könyv" = "this book" or "az *az *ember" = "that man". When you use "ugyanez/ugyanaz", the article goes in the same place: "ugyanez *a* könyv" or "ugyanaz *az* ember", meaning "the same book [as this one]" or "the same man [as that one]".

Hope this helps.



NagyKiss said:


> You probably misunderstood me. I did not use any demonstratives in those sentences I used an article "a" = "the".
> I know that ez-az take the same suffixes as the noun))
> My question was about the word order.


----------



## NagyKiss

Haha, thank you. I never thought "-az" in "ugyanaz" was a demonstrative. I thought "ugyanaz" was a whole word.


----------

